# old fashion black and white glass slides



## vprisco (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone

   This is my first post here ... so I thought I'd start out with some background.
I'm an art therapist and I work with inpatient psychiatric children.    Part of the therapy we do is "act out" scenes or create outfits and dress up and someone they look up to etc.  and go take photos / go through the darkroom process.

    Any way -- a lot of the boys I work with look up to sports figures & I recently got a donation of some old glass black and white slides.
Any one have any suggestions of how I might be able to process them?  *** a method kind of simple enough for kids...

 THANKS so much in advance !


----------



## compur (Jan 2, 2012)

If they have images on them they're already processed. 

If the images on them are negatives and you want to make prints from them you can make SunPrints with them:
Sunprints!

However if the images are positives then they were made for projection onto a screen for viewing with a projector.  You could still make SunPrints with them but they'd come out reversed (as negatives).


----------



## vprisco (Jan 2, 2012)

yes.... they are already processed and made to be projected onto the wall...
so they would come out as a negative 
Any way to get a positive print?


----------



## compur (Jan 2, 2012)

If the glass images are positives, yes, you can get positive prints from them but it probably wouldn't be a project suitable for kids.  It would involve darkroom work, doing things normally reserved for high school and above photo classes.  Or, you could scan them with a film scanner and then print them -- that sort of thing.


----------



## vprisco (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks!   I figured they'd probably need to be developed similar to printing from a paper negative... which is def. a bit complicated for my crew!


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not really.  Buckster suggested sunprints.  Google the cyanotype process.  Mix solution A with solution B, paint it on paper in subdued light.  Take sensitized paper outside, put the slide on it for 10 minutes, develop in water.  If you are interested I could ship you some of my chemistry.  The stuff is cheap.


----------



## ann (Jan 3, 2012)

You can also just buy pre-coated paper for cyanotype and place the slides on the paper, place in the sun and then use water for rinse. That would element the coating step that might be more than you want to do.

Freestyle carries it and so do other places, some call it sunpaper.


----------

